
Zynga Investor Calls Scamville Debate Irrelevant And Unfair - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/03/zynga-investor-calls-scamville-debate-irrelevant-and-unfair/
======
jasonlbaptiste
Holy crap, enough with this scamville stuff. Zynga actually cleaned their act
up fast and was pretty transparent. Fred also stated facts: it's a small part
of their revenue. I just feel like we're beating a dead horse here. The scummy
companies have been brought to light and the good ones are straying far away
from this.

~~~
tptacek
For once, I think TechCrunch is the one with all the credibility in a debate.

You can hand-wave all you want, but two things are fairly clear: Zynga's
founder said they build traction in part on scam offers, including
distributing malware, and Fred Wilson is an investor in Zynga and is therefore
far from a neutral observer.

You can tell people to just get over it, but isn't that basically an open
invitation for other companies to try to build up traction on scam offers and
then come to Jesus when they make it big or get found out?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
oh, TC did an AWESOME job covering this story. It's articles like that which
remind everyone how they got so large. I just think the topic has been
discussed enough, along with a ton of other blogs just chiming in for shits
and giggles. Fred is far from neutral, I agree.

